# Nunca digas de este agua no beberé



## Wladimir

¡Hola!
Hagan el favor de explicarme el significado de este dicho:
"Nunca digas de este agua no beberé"
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Ellouder

= a "Nunca digas nunca jamás"

Significa que no debes decir "nunca haré tal cosa" porque no sabes qué es lo que el futuro te depara ni si en un momento dado te vendrá bien hacerla.

Vas a gastar todo el diccionario de refranes, Wladimir


----------



## heidita

Lo correcto es "de esta agua"

Y para más proverbios con agua, te guastará esta página.

http://es.wikiquote.org/wiki/Agua#Proverbios_espa.C3.B1oles


----------



## ordequin

Hola amigos:

Ja,ja,ja,ja,ja,ja, Heidita, ¡qué bueno!
Al parecer el proverbio completo es "Nunca digas de esta agua no beberé, *ni este cura no es mi padre"*
¡Colosal!


----------



## lamie

hola a tod@ 
 lo que significa es que no puedes decir que" nunca  hare  tal cosa" dado a que no sabes que te dispara el futuro y puedes ser que te encentres en una situacion en que debas de hacerlo.


----------



## ordequin

lamie said:


> ... que no sabes que te dispara el futuro...


¡Diantre, Lamie...nos lo pones muy difícil!
Lo último que nos faltaba, ¡que el futuro nos dispare!...Íbamos todos aviados, (apañados).
Yo espero que el futuro depare, pero si empieza a disparar, me voy a otro planeta, a través de algún agujero negro cual túnel del tiempo.
Je,je...es una broma. Me imagino que habrá sido el típico error mecanográfico.
Un saludo.


----------



## lamie

hey gracias por tu chiste, soy dominicana y cuando decimos "que te dispara el futuro"nos referimos a que el destino te puede llevar a una situacion inesperada nada que ver con bombardeo y disparo......pero como quiera preparate no sabes que te pueda disparar el futuro jajajajaja.


----------



## Antpax

ordequin said:


> Hola amigos:
> 
> Ja,ja,ja,ja,ja,ja, Heidita, ¡qué bueno!
> Al parecer el proverbio completo es "Nunca digas de esta agua no beberé, *ni este cura no es mi padre"*
> ¡Colosal!


 
Hola a todos:

Había escrito un mensaje, en el que aludía a la tercera parte de este refrán, pero al final me rajé y lo borré porque es realmente vulgar, pero por votación popular lo pongo finalmente, allá va: "nunca digas de este agua no beberé, ni este cura no es mi padre, ni esta po**a no me cabe".

Ant.


----------



## ordequin

Hola Lamie:

Por cierto, ¡bienvenida/o al foro, !
Pero, en la República Dominicana, ¿no se dice "deparar el futuro"?
¿Lo decís así para darle a la frase un tono chistoso?...Ahora me he quedado con la intriga.


----------



## yserien

de este agua no beberé, este agua. Se escribe así para no caer en error de cacofonía (por ejemplo 2 "aes" juntas)


----------



## BETOREYES

yserien said:


> de este agua no beberé, este agua. Se escribe así para no caer en error de cacofonía (por ejemplo 2 "aes" juntas)


¿Ya viste que hace poco abrieron otro hilo con este tema?


----------



## heidita

yserien said:


> de este agua no beberé, este agua. Se escribe así para no caer en error de cacofonía (por ejemplo 2 "aes" juntas)


 
No existe cacofonía ya que el énfasis está en le e de _esta;_ este agua es incorrecto, se siente.


----------



## Jellby

Tiene su ironía la frase "nunca digas de este agua no beberé". Puede interpretarse como "no lo digas, porque es incorrecto"


----------



## Wladimir

Bueno, en Rusia decimos “no escupas al pozo que te puede servir de beber”.
Significa que no debes denigrar nada y a nadie que te puedan ser útiles en alguna ocasión.


----------



## heidita

Wladimir said:


> Bueno, en Rusia decimos “no escupas al pozo que te puede servir de beber”.
> Significa que no debes denigrar nada y a nadie que te pueden ser útiles en alguna ocasión.


 

Eso en español se dice:

No muerdas la mano que te da de comer.


----------



## Tyomna Zeema

Hola Vladimir!
Bueno yo soy nuevo aqui pero te explicare lo de "Nunca digas de esta agua no beberé"... Significa que nunca digas que nunca vas a hacer o intentar una cosa que tal vez tu creas que es mala. por ejemplo, si a  mi no me gustaran los tatuajes (cosa que me encanta) y digo "Nunca me pondré uno, ni loco que estuviera!" alguien me diría "Nunca digas de esta agua no beberé... Porque te puedes ahogar" queriendome decir que lo más probable es que termine poniendome un tatuaje en algun lugar de mi cuerpo.
Espero haber sido de ayuda tavarish! (asi se escribe camarada en ruso???Estoy trastando de aprender ruso!)

Arturo (Alias Tyomna Zeema )


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Este refran se podría comparar con _"no escupas hacia arriba, que te cae de vuelta"? _o estoy equivocada?

entiendo que _"nunca digas de esta agua no beberé"_ se refiere a no decir que uno nunca va a hacer tal cosa (x), porque a la final no sabes que te pueda _"disparar_"... el futuro.

y _"no escupas hacia arriba, que te cae de vuelta",_ se refiere a lo mismo?


----------



## Jellby

Yo no diría que son lo mismo:

_Nunca digas de esta agua no beberé_ -> No digas que nunca harás tal cosa, o que tal cosa no pasará nunca, porque los tiempos cambian, las opiniones cambian, pueden suceder imprevistos...

_Quien al cielo escupe, a la cara le cae_ -> Quien juega con fuego, se quema; quien hace cosas peligrosas o indebidas, acaba sufriendo las consecuencias, etc.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Gracias Jellby


----------



## InMotion

Tengo una duda desde hace rato... Tomo "agua" como referencia pero hay varias palabras que se comportan igual.
El agua (masculino)... El agua está fría... Este agua está sucia...
Por qué si el sustantivo es masculino el adjetivo indica otra cosa?
O hasta cuando se pasa al plural: las aguas.
Es una costumbre del habla que es incorrecta o hay alguna regla que justifique esto?
Gracias.


----------



## Jellby

Creo que es una de las preguntas estrella. Busca "el" en el DPD (http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/) y el título del segundo apartado ya da bastantes pistas:

*2. Uso ante sustantivos femeninos que comienzan por /a/ tónica*

Brevemente, cuando un sustantivo femenino comienza por "a" o "ha" tónicas, se usa "el" (y a menudo "un", "algún" y "ningún") si van inmediatamente precediendo al sustantivo. El sustantivo sigue siendo a todos los efectos femenino, y esta regla no es aplicable si hay algún adjetivo entre el artículo y el sustantivo, por ejemplo.

El agua fría
La fría agua

Por cierto, siguiendo la regla una de tus frases es incorrecta:

Este agua está sucia 
Est*a* agua está sucia 

Porque la regla tampoco se aplica a demostrativos.


----------



## InMotion

Has sido de gran ayuda... Vengo a darme cuenta que estuve hablando mal. Si mal no recuerdo, al principio entonces lo decía bien pero gente que estaba muy segura de sus habilidades con el español me "corrigió" hasta hacerme usar esta forma incorrecta. 
Gracias!


----------



## irene.acler

Nunca digas _De *esa *agua no beberé

_En esta expresión se usa esa o esta? Ese o este?
Porque sé que se dice "el agua" con el artículo masculino; pero esto vale también con "este/a" y "ese/a"?


----------



## Avié

El artículo masculino delante de palabras femeninas que comiencen por a se debe a una evoución del ella latino al ir procuciéndose ciertos cambios en el latín, desaparición de casos, ... que darían lugar a cacofonía (la agua suena mal), Pero sólo afecta al artículo, has de usar esa o esta (dependiendo de la proximidad: más cercana, esta; más lejana esa)

Me parece que esa frase en concreto se usa con _esa_.


----------



## irene.acler

Muchas gracias, Avié! No estaba tan segura al respecto, pero has aclarado mis dudas!!


----------



## tapatenglish

El articulo definido "la" no se usa antes de palabras que comiencen con la vocal "a", debe usarse "el", ejemplo: el agua, el azúcar, etc. "Ese" y "esta" designan proximidad. Este(a), lo que tengo a la mano, en frente, al alcance. Ese(a), lo que está a cierta distancia o fuera de mi alcance. En cuanto al dicho, se utiliza "de esta agua no beberé"


----------



## irene.acler

Mm, bueno, una persona dice que se usa esta expresión con "esta", otra dice que se usa con "esa". No es que se pueden utilizar las dos, al fin y al cabo??

De todos modos, gracias a ti también, tapatenglish. Lo del artículo lo sabía, lo que me planteaba un problema era si también la regla valía para los adjetivos demonstrativos.


----------



## Avié

Ambas son correctas, como es una frase hecha se planteaba la duda sobre cuál es la que se usa. Si tapatenglish dice esta, será esta.

Con los demostrativos no se usa porque se debe a una evolución del artículo femenino latino, delante de a tónica (antes no había matizado lo de tónica). (delante de una a átona como en la azúcar se usa el artículo femenino -azúcar es genéricamente ambiguo, no encontré un ejemplo, mejor)


----------



## Jellby

tapatenglish said:


> El articulo definido "la" no se usa antes de palabras que comiencen con la vocal "a", debe usarse "el", ejemplo: el agua, el azúcar, etc.



Con vocal "a" (o "ha") *tónica*, porque sí que se usa en: la arena, la acción, la hartura...

Se dice "el azúcar" porque es un sustantivo de género ambiguo, no (o no sólo) porque empiece por "a".


----------



## Juana la Loca

Realmente el dicho completo es
"Nunca digas de esta agua no beberé ni este cura no es mi padre"
Es decir, nunca creas estar completamente *seguro de nada*... porque nunca se sabe...


----------



## astur_pecha

Lo correcto es ESTE AGUA. Aunque agua es un nombre femenino se utilizan determinantes masculinos EL, ESTE, ESE, AQUEL en vez de los femeninos para evitar las llamadas cacofonías, es decir sonidos repetidos de A que suena redundantes.
Este/ese/aquel/el agua en vez de esta/esa/aquella/la agua.

Hay mas casos como HACHA, ARCA,.....


----------



## victorlazlo

Heidita, aunque puede que incorrecto pero yo siempre lo he oido como " este agua"


----------



## heidita

astur_pecha said:


> Lo correcto es ESTE AGUA.  Aunque agua es un nombre femenino se utilizan determinantes masculinos EL , ESTa, ESa, AQUElla .


 


victorlazlo said:


> Heidita, aunque puede que incorrecto pero yo siempre lo he oido como " este agua"


 
Lo siento , pero estáis equivocados. Mirad el hilo, se han añadido muchas páginas del diccionario en el que viene bien explicado.

Se dice esta agua. *De esta agua no beberé.*

Al menos es lo que se _debería_ decir. En esto tiene razón victor, ya que se _oye también_ este agua.


----------



## Jellby

astur_pecha said:


> Lo correcto es ESTE AGUA. Aunque agua es un nombre femenino se utilizan determinantes masculinos EL, ESTE, ESE, AQUEL en vez de los femeninos para evitar las llamadas cacofonías, es decir sonidos repetidos de A que suena redundantes.



Como dice Heidita, el único obligatorio es "el". También se admiten como correcto (aunque no obligatorio) el uso de "un", "algún" y "ningún". Los determinantes "esta", "esa", "aquella" deben usarse en femenino. No lo digo yo, lo dice el DPD: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?clave=el#22


----------



## aballach

Nos estamos desviando del tema, pero según el Panhispánico de dudas, lo correcto es est*a* agua, ya que delante de palabras femeninas comenzadas por a (o ha) tónica, sí debe popnerse el artículo definido masculino. Pero *los* *demostrativos, como 'esta', deben ponerse en su forma femenina*.

Por otra parte, lo que se decia del azúcar (o la azúcar) es válido su uso en ambos géneros y, aunque no comienze por a tónica, puede utilicarse el artículo 'el' cuando va acompañada de un adjetivo femenino (V. gr. El azúcar molida). Se trata de un resto del antiguo uso de la forma _el_ del artículo ante sustantivos femeninos que comenzaban por vocal, tanto átona como tónica, algo que era normal en el español medieval  

Aballach


----------



## Pinairun

Ellouder said:


> Será incorrecto, pero todo el mundo lo dice así. Queda mejor, más chulo y más todo.
> Habrá que resignarse a ser incorrecto.


 
Del DPD, Agua.1
El resto de los adjetivos determinativos debe ir en femenino: _*esta agua*, toda el agua, mucha agua,_ etc.

Ya, pero en el foro no podemos aplaudir las incorrecciones. Que hay gente que nos ve...

Saludos


----------



## gonlezza

> heidita said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lo correcto es "de esta agua"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disculpa, pero es: de *este *agua... Se está hablando en singular.
> 
> Saludos
Click to expand...


----------



## aballach

gonlezza said:


> es: de *este *agua... Se está hablando en singular.


 

Te invito a que visites el DPD (rae.es). Como ya expliqué más arriba, este/esta es un demostrativo por lo que delante de palabras femeninas comenzadas por a (o ha) tónica debe ponerse la forma femenina del dèmostrativo, en su caso, esta. El que se escriba en singular o en plurar, en este caso, no tiene nada que ver ya que en ambos casodebe ponerse la forma femenina del demostrativo.



Aballach


----------



## Polizón

Hola a todos:
Creo que Wladimir debe estar confundido con todas las explicaciones.
Lo de este o esta agua creo que Jellby lo aclaró. Como leí por allí, en este foro no podemos amparar incorrecciones. Es uno de los requisitos para participar. Y el dicho es _"Nunca digas de esta agua no beberé"_ o _"Nunca digas de esta agua no he de beber". _Me parece que el sentido es similar a_ "no escupas al cielo...". _Tal vez la diferencia radique en la procedencia solamente. Este punto también me parece que ha quedado claro. Como algunos dicen: "El mundo da vueltas... muchas vueltas". 
Creo que en todos los idiomas hay dichos, refranes, provervios, sentencias y demás. Muchos de ellos pueden -incluso parecer contradictorios- como _"No por mucho madrugar amanece más temprano"_ con _"A quien madruga Dios lo ayuda"._ 
En fin, espero que Wladimir tenga claro el asunto.
Un abrazo.
Polizón


----------



## medaly

aballach said:


> Te invito a que visites el DPD (rae.es). Como ya expliqué más arriba, este/esta es un demostrativo por lo que delante de palabras femeninas comenzadas por a (o ha) tónica debe ponerse la forma femenina del dèmostrativo, en su caso, esta. El que se escriba en singular o en plurar, en este caso, no tiene nada que ver ya que en ambos casodebe ponerse la forma femenina del demostrativo.
> 
> Aballach


 
Ok Aballach

Tienes razón en eso de que la RAE lo consiera obligatorio sólo en el caso de el artículo.
El problema, según lo veo yo, es que los hablantes (que suelen ver estas cosas con un punto de vista que no siempre es el de la RAE) perciben que si es cierto que hay cacofonía (yo nunca estuve segura) también existiría en el caso de esta agua y por lo tanto usan el masculino. 
Tengo que decir que el uso de "este agua" es bastante dilatado (cuando el hablante no se está vigilando) y sería lógico pensar que si "la" produce cacofonía entre la "a" del artículo y la "a" tónica, las mísmas circunstancias se repiten en el caso del demostrativo y por lo tanto muchos hablantes simplemente aplican la "regla de la cacofonía" al uso del demostrativo (esto no significa confundir el género de la palabra, ya que enfrentados con un uso plural dirían "estas aguas").
Si hay cacofonía (y yo no estoy segura, te lo recuerdo) en "la agua", entonces por qué no la hay en "esta agua"? (esta es la pregunta que se hace el muy hipotético hablante)
Me pregunto cuánto tardará la RAE en aceptar el uso del demostrativo masculino. Después de todo, ya ha incorporado el "leísmo"... (pero no el "laísmo")
Las reglas de uso no siempre van de acuerdo con el uso real de los hablantes. Últimamente la RAE parece haber adoptado una política de "Si no puedes vencerlos, únete a ellos". 
No trato de emitir juicio alguno sobre la corrección o falta de ella, simplemente resaltar que estas contradicciones entre el uso y la regla existen.


----------



## gonlezza

medaly said:


> Ok Aballach
> 
> Tienes razón en eso de que la RAE lo consiera obligatorio sólo en el caso de el artículo.
> El problema, según lo veo yo, es que los hablantes (que suelen ver estas cosas con un punto de vista que no siempre es el de la RAE) perciben que si es cierto que hay cacofonía (yo nunca estuve segura) también existiría en el caso de esta agua y por lo tanto usan el masculino.
> Tengo que decir que el uso de "este agua" es bastante dilatado (cuando el hablante no se está vigilando) y sería lógico pensar que si "la" produce cacofonía entre la "a" del artículo y la "a" tónica, las mísmas circunstancias se repiten en el caso del demostrativo y por lo tanto muchos hablantes simplemente aplican la "regla de la cacofonía" al uso del demostrativo (esto no significa confundir el género de la palabra, ya que enfrentados con un uso plural dirían "estas aguas").
> Si hay cacofonía (y yo no estoy segura, te lo recuerdo) en "la agua", entonces por qué no la hay en "esta agua"? (esta es la pregunta que se hace el muy hipotético hablante)
> Me pregunto cuánto tardará la RAE en aceptar el uso del demostrativo masculino. Después de todo, ya ha incorporado el "leísmo"... (pero no el "laísmo")
> Las reglas de uso no siempre van de acuerdo con el uso real de los hablantes. Últimamente la RAE parece haber adoptado una política de "Si no puedes vencerlos, únete a ellos".
> No trato de emitir juicio alguno sobre la corrección o falta de ella, simplemente resaltar que estas contradicciones entre el uso y la regla existen.


 
<"Últimamente la RAE parece haber adoptado una política de "Si no puedes vencerlos, únete a ellos">. Totalmente de acuerdo contigo. (DPD)


----------



## josepeluco

InMotion said:


> Tengo una duda desde hace rato... Tomo "agua" como referencia pero hay varias palabras que se comportan igual.
> El agua (masculino)... El agua está fría... Este agua está sucia...
> Por qué si el sustantivo es masculino el adjetivo indica otra cosa?
> O hasta cuando se pasa al plural: las aguas.
> Es una costumbre del habla que es incorrecta o hay alguna regla que justifique esto?
> Gracias.


 
En mis clases de espanol, he aprendido que a una palabra femenina se le aplican los articulos masculinos, tales como (el, un, ningun, algun), si la primera silaba de la palabra es una "a" enfatizada, pero solamente en singular, para evitar la mezcla de dos "aes" consecutivas.

Por ejemplo, "necesito un hacha afilada" ("una" causaria problemas de pronunciacion con la palabra "hacha")... al igual que "hada, ama, hambre, agua, etc." , aunque seria "la artista, la armada, etc." porque la primera silaba no lleva la enfasis en estos casos


----------

